
Reading line is a virtual finger for the browser - jmercouris
https://nyxt.atlas.engineer/article/reading-line.org
======
jmercouris
Reading line is a new way to mark the screen so your eyes can remember where
you are. Think of it as a virtual finger you can run down your screen while
reading.

